# 1992 Specialized M2 Team - Ned Replica



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

I've always admired Ned Overend's bikes. They were never quite as flashy as Tomac's or Herbold's, but from a racer's perspective, they were always spec'd with enough care to make them stand out. Something uniquely cool about them&#8230; built for speed is what comes to mind. I visit the display at MBS in Durango almost daily, and although I could be bullied into owning any or all of them, Ned's 1992 Team M2 is the only one that really interests me. Serious stuff considering it hangs next to his 1993 Ti/Carbon Ultimate.

For the most part this is an exact replica of Ned's 1992 Specialized M2 Team. I've consulted a few people on this, and I know there were different specs for the team bikes in late 1991 and early 92. The team began using Control Tech, which is shown on Osguthorpe's bike in the 25th Anniversary Stumpjumper book, but then switched to Zoom, most likely because of sponsorship. Ned says the bike at MBS was likely his build for worlds that year. He is nearly certain the team did not begin using a Sugino disc until late 92, and full-time in 1993.

The only original picture I can find on the net is here: https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j52/ameybrook/Bikes/M2/DSCN1220.jpg

The real deal: https://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j52/ameybrook/Bikes/M2/ned_m2team.jpg










Frame: 1992 Specialized M2 Team - 18" - Number 92R2388-6
Fork: Specialized / Rock Shox Future Shock
Rims: Specialized Z-21 Pro
Hubs: Suntour XC Pro Greasguard
Skewers: Suntour

Tires: Specialized Ground Control
Pedals: Shimano XT M737
Crank: Suntour XC Pro Microdrive 42-32-22
Chain: Sram
Rear Cogs: Suntour XC Pro 11-28
Bottom Bracket: Suntour XC Pro
Front Derailleur: Suntour XC Pro
Rear Derailleur: Suntour XC Pro
Shifters: Suntour XC Pro
Handlebars: Zoom AL
Grips: Scott 
Stem: Zoom Steel
Headset: Suntour XC Pro
Brake set: Suntour XC Pro
Brake levers: Suntour XC Pro
Bottle Cages: Specialized
Bar Ends: Zoom Overend-Bends
Saddle: Vetta Lite
Seat Post: Suntour XC Pro
Paint: Fire Engine Red, repro decals, artwork done by myself.
Metal matrix was dreamed up for the satellites nose cones and tank driveshafts, and M2 was the brainchild of Specialized's Jim Merz, Mark Winter, and Mark Dinucci. The frame was designed in Morgan Hill and developed with the help of San Diego aluminum manufacturer Duralcan, Inc., a subsidiary of the largest aluminum company in the world. Duralcan created the M2 recipe, and Anodize, Inc., in Portland, extracted and welded the tubes there. Only 500 M2 of these frames were built, and yes, five went to the team.

I was trolling craigslist while spending time with family in Albuquerque, New Mexico, and came across this frame with much of the parts. He was asking short money, so I paid him a visit. Very nice guy. He restores vintage cars, so when I told him my plans, he could not have been more excited. $50 got me the frame, fork, and most of the Suntour stuff, and seriously bad paint. Ned says the paint on these would flake if someone shot it a bad look.

The final piece to the build came only a week ago, when Ned provided an NOS set of Overend-Bend bar ends. Only now does it feel complete.

















































































































































It seems like awhile now, but at the time (June, 2007), this was only the second or third VRC project I'd taken on. I feel like I've grown with this build, and I now I feel like I have an understanding of the difficulty involved in replica builds. They take time, money, and most important, patience (of which I have little). Going through this process makes me appreciate the JTR even more. I just don't have the patience to wait five years, so I'm not ashamed to admit there are imperfections that are easily recognizable.

The Captain approves!


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

I have this picture hanging in my garage. Pretty close eh? Not sure exactly where/when it was taken however. Typical NORBA (sponsered by JEEP) Ski area venue from the early 90's, looks like a western venue rather than eastern.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Cool, thanks for that. He has the disc in that pic. Might have to put mine on :thumbsup:


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

ameybrook said:


> Cool, thanks for that. He has the disc in that pic. Might have to put mine on :thumbsup:


a computer and a water bottle and you'll be rockin

neat project.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

I might have the Specialized seat for you. (and one for Ned's bike hanging in the shop)

Love the way they put those Onza Porcs on the ti/carbon bike.

(just recently did a long mtb ride with Jim Merz)

edit: Ned thread for more pics: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=269986&highlight=ned+overend


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

How does a guy stay so lean with that big ole plate of fries in front of him and a beer in his hand. Now, he is truly my hero :thumbsup:


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Absolutely love the bike. Is it just me, or do pro bikes from this era seem way cooler than current pro bikes? I guess my vintage bias might have something to do with it.

I've got some photos that I thought you might like- all stuff from my late teens when I was cutting cool photos and ads out of MBA and sticking them up on my wall. I'm kinda glad I saved some. I have to add a disclaimer- I'm in-between cameras at the moment, and I'm not happy with the one I'm borrowing and used for these photos. Can't wait for my new Canon. With that said, here's the M2 Team ad:

















The rest of the photos all show Ned's M2 Team in various different states of build spec. Here's the first- I got this signed at the Cactus Cup. Thanks again Ned!









Another Ned shot...









And this is Daryl Price, I think.









I should probably add some of these to the Ned thread...


----------



## Retro MB (Oct 13, 2007)

Fantastic job!! I have a gray Specialized Prolong saddle (designed by WTB - by the way) if you need it to complete this build.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Well done. Very clean. How does it ride?


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

bushpig said:


> Well done. Very clean. How does it ride?


Too big to take on a real ride... bummer. Around the parking lot it feels good. Love the Suntour stuff.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> Too big to take on a real ride... bummer.


Then lower the seat and put a shorter stem on it


----------



## sbsbiker (Dec 1, 2007)

I had one of those original 500, it was a great bike. Wish I still had it hanging in the garage. Your looks great. I think that yours will fit me, can i come by for a ride.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

A beauty :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  I have a soft spot for Specialized M2's, a great handleing bike. I've had 4 M2's during the 90's and another 3 for my son :eekster: Currently have a '91 M2 Stumpy  

Does anybody know the difference in the frames between this '92 Team M2 and the '91 Team Stumpy M2 ?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

You nailed it yet again MW.

Always look forward to seeing your work. Great attention to detail, clean builds, great pictures. 

Well done Sir!


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> You nailed it yet again MW.
> 
> Always look forward to seeing your work. Great attention to detail, clean builds, great pictures.
> 
> Well done Sir!


Thanks! And thanks to everyone else for the kind words.

The saddle - kind of a bummer its not correct, it was a PITA to find. I'm ok with how it turned out though


----------



## balcs (Apr 6, 2005)

I picked up a frame very much like that for $70 a couple of years ago. In use as a singlespeed now. No braze-ons, fender mounts, etc. of any sort, so obviously a race frame. The paint is a bit different -- bright red, and the only decal is 'Specialized' on the down tube and 'Team' on the top tube. So probably not the S-works, must be someone's race stock frame from back in the day. The paint is in fact really strikingly crappy, and in addition the rear end is dramatically out of alignment, apparently built that way. I think the serial number is four digits maybe? Can't remember, it's in someone else's garage currently.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

balcs said:


> I picked up a frame very much like that for $70 a couple of years ago. In use as a singlespeed now. No braze-ons, fender mounts, etc. of any sort, so obviously a race frame. The paint is a bit different -- bright red, and the only decal is 'Specialized' on the down tube and 'Team' on the top tube. So probably not the S-works, must be someone's race stock frame from back in the day. The paint is in fact really strikingly crappy, and in addition the rear end is dramatically out of alignment, apparently built that way. I think the serial number is four digits maybe? Can't remember, it's in someone else's garage currently.


Only a mother's love


----------

